# What kind of drill should I buy?



## morgothaod (Mar 3, 2016)

I would like to hang some pictures inside of my house. Should I buy a certain kind of drill (There are many to choose from)? I don't know what kind of studs are inside my place, so maybe I'll need something powerful just in case they are made out of metal? Also besides buy a drill, screws, and anchors, do I need to buy anything else? Like a stud finder (Should I try to hang all my pictures on the stud?) or laser level? Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Own the home?
Other projects your going to need to do in the future?
How heavy are these pictures?
Just a few light pictures does not even need a drill or hit a stud, a hammer will do.
The more info you give the better.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

As a painter, I always recommend using straight pins to hang pictures. That way, if you move the pics in the future or take them down and remove the pins, all you have is a tiny hole to file with spackling. Of course, if these are heavy pictures, you will need wall anchors or you will have to hit a stud. Really no need for a drill unless, like Joe said, you have future projects where you will need one.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Picture hangers, available at any hardware store, will be sufficient for most pictures - or straight pins/finishing nails - whatever you prefer. All you need is a hammer. The benefit of picture hangers is they're angled against the downward weight of picture. The one caveat is if your house has plaster vs. drywall - plaster is very hard and can be difficult to hammer in hangers. Using anchors and finding studs are only necessary for very heavy objects.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I think a basic drill is something everyone should have, even if you don't need it for this specific project. I have a Milwaukee M12 12 volt cordless drill for around-the-house duty and it'll handle anything you throw at it. If you're building a deck or drilling into concrete then we'll have a different conversation but a 12 volt drill will do just fine for the average homeowner. 

Also get a set drill bits and screwdriver bits. 

If you have to mount your pictures on the drywall you can get some of those plastic insert dealy-bobs and the package will even tell you what size hole to drill. 

A stud finder is handy but you can just tap on the wall most of the time and find one. Laser levels aren't necessary, just get a cheap torpedo level and call 'er a day.


----------



## isuhunter (May 1, 2014)

Mort said:


> I think a basic drill is something everyone should have, even if you don't need it for this specific project. I have a Milwaukee M12 12 volt cordless drill for around-the-house duty and it'll handle anything you throw at it. If you're building a deck or drilling into concrete then we'll have a different conversation but a 12 volt drill will do just fine for the average homeowner.
> 
> Also get a set drill bits and screwdriver bits.
> 
> ...


Milwaukee M12 drill is great!!!! It has just as much power (it seems) as my ryobi 18v and is so much lighter! I have some M12 and M18 tools


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

isuhunter said:


> Milwaukee M12 drill is great!!!! It has just as much power (it seems) as my ryobi 18v and is so much lighter! I have some M12 and M18 tools http://s584.photobucket.com/user/is...D-4504-B9C0-F41C5961D549_zpsrhsbdiqe.jpg.html


I was surprised at the power it has. All my other stuff is M18 Fuel and it's not quite there, but now my wife can use it without going out to my workshop risking life and limb tripping over the mess.


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree with Mort that every home owner should have a cordless drill. It's the tool that I've used the most for DIY jobs and renovations over the years. It doesn't sound like you are going to use this drill on a daily basis, so no need to buy the most expensive drill or the best quality drill. A good basic drill will do the job for you. It all depends on your budget. The Milwaukee M12 is probably the best drill in this category but priced on the high end. If budget is your main concern and you're looking for something cheaper then the Black & Decker LDX 120 is an option.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been very please with the Ryobi battery operated drills---

A standard drill will be most versatile---(there is an impact drill that is ONLY useful for driving screws-) --because it will drill holes and drive screws


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Re your other questions, if your house is more than say 10 years old, there is almost zero chance that your house has metals studs. Just bang a small nail into a stud and you'll know right away.

No need for a laser level to level a picture. Just a good eye from across the room is adequate. 

If you don't trust your eyes, you can get a standard 12" level at the dollar store. (Obviously at $1.00 it's not a precision instrument, but it will get the job done for hanging a picture.) Or "invest" $8 and get a good level at Home Depot.

Sure, hanging a photo on a stud is better than hanging it on the drywall, but drywall is fine. What I mean is if the location you want to hang it at is 2" to the left of a stud, sure, go ahead and move the picture hanger to the stud.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Having been "bitten" by low-cost and unknown levels, I learned a trick. 1) Get the object level. 2) Turn the level around and check again. 3) Split the difference, if any. :biggrin2:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

GrayHair said:


> Having been "bitten" by low-cost and unknown levels, I learned a trick. 1) Get the object level. 2) Turn the level around and check again. 3) Split the difference, if any. :biggrin2:


Check the horizontal and vertical vials in the store before you buy.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I have this small 12V Bosch kit  as well as other larger drills/drivers. 

I always thought the Bosch was the ideal "homeowners" kit because it's lightweight, compact, but plenty powerful.









The only downside is that you have to use hex shank bits or get another chuck. I picked up a little kit that has plenty of bits with the hex shanks.


----------



## cmorales (Jan 12, 2016)

morgothaod said:


> I would like to hang some pictures inside of my house. Should I buy a certain kind of drill (There are many to choose from)? I don't know what kind of studs are inside my place, so maybe I'll need something powerful just in case they are made out of metal? Also besides buy a drill, screws, and anchors, do I need to buy anything else? Like a stud finder (Should I try to hang all my pictures on the stud?) or laser level? Thanks



What is the type of drill do you want to buy ? Is it for concrete walls or wood?


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

If its only a one time thing then just get the cheapest drill you can get. If you're going to do more than one get a makita drill it will save you money in the long run. And if you only use it occasionally it should outlast you.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!



IMO, get a battery one, you can take it to places without electricity. The new ones are a tad lighter, too;

right hand picture on* page 34*; https://books.google.com/books?id=e...utboard motor tips in popular science&f=false

Gary


----------

